# Please Recommend What Puppy Complete Food



## ROCKAPE (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi guys,we were given some eukanuba mix from our breeder as a starter and I am looking for suggested replacement puppy food,I have bought James Wellbeloved Turkey and rice kibble and we have slowly introduced her to it with the eukanuba.She doesnt seem to be that hungry or is this food no good?
The James wellbeloved is ideal for puppies up to 6 months of age and I have also added luke warm water to it to try encourage her.
Id appreciate advice asap so I can get her on something cockapoo owners works for them.

As always your advise is appreciated.

Matt


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello, I asked the same question when I got my puppy home and quite a few people recommended Barking Heads. We changed Lola onto that and she has thrived and loves it. Natural Instinct seems to also be a favourite amongst other owners on here. Gorgeous photo of your puppy! Good luck x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I second Barking heads, and Natural instinct. We are feeding a mix of both and so far so good. She loves the food, it is gone in seconds, and we have lovely solid non smelly poo's and a pup that is thriving!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

i was recomended barking heads and it seems to work for many, but my dog had constant soft poos with this, she has a sensetive tummy and is doing reallly well on hills science plan for puppies (made by vets or something like that) comes in chicken or lamb and rice flavour so if she gets bored with a flavour u can keep swoping the two to keep her intrested :twothumbs:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We had Cara on Barking Heads but have since found pets at home Fishmongers. Both Cara and Niamh love it. Their coats are great, weight & condition is spot in and poops are fabulous. Xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi my puppies breeder recommends fish4dogs, I googled it it sounds great and good for sensitive tummys as its fish! I had my previous dog on hills science plan which was great and kept her healthy and she never had tummy trouble, nothing suited her as a puppy until we tried hills! 
Rachael x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I started Naturai instincts and never looked back. The benefits are amazing but the best one is the hard poo which is easy to pick up and pops their anal glands too.
Glossy coat, clear eyes, teeth cleaned ( especially if you feed RAW chicken wings as a treat)
Oh and Pushca loves it so never any waste


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

I was feeding Alfie Royal Canin dry puppy mixed with cooked chicken. However following a recent vet visit she told me Alfie's skin was dry which was probably due to the dry food not having the recommended omega oils dogs need for their skin and coat which I couldn't believe for Royal Canin. I had been wanting to try some wet food, so yesterday I bought some Nature's Harvest which Alfie absolutey loves and to be honest I could eat,it smells like chicken dinner!! He only has a quarter pack at the minute which I mix with some dry food for one meal then dry food for the other two. 
Just make sure there's a high meat content and no animal derivatives (crap stuff basically) in whatever you decide to buy, you pup deserves the best!!
Alfie is growing well, he was only 1.8kg at 9 weeks old, he'd had a poor start in life with several tummy problems, but 4 weeks on he's 3.7kg and fully of energy.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie is on IAMs and never seems that interested in the food so I am thinking (well I have been thinking for a couple of weeks now) of changing her food.... its such a dilemma choosing.

I think I will have a look at Barking Heads, Natural Instinct and Fish4dogs.... the fish4dogs is probably my fave at the mo as Millie wants to eat the cat food (fish flavoured) so I am thinking that might be a good option.

mmmmm decisions decisions x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

well just looked going to try the fish4dogs as it has a little starter pack and they say if your dog doesn't like it they will give you your money back.....
barking heads my 2nd choice... there is a chicken and salmon flavour so i think Millie will like that too x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Tracey, my local shop had a little free trial size of barking heads, about enough for two meals, worth asking when you are in - even if you just use it for treats!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My puppies breeder swears by fish4dogs, all the oils are great for their skin and coat and the chondroitin (excuse spelling) is great for healthy joints! Will definitely keep my puppy on it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Barking Heads would be my recommendation  

My dogs and puppies love it and thrive on this food xxx

http://www.barkingheads.co.uk/


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty will eat anything but I liked Barking heads but found fish for dogs very hard and it gave her fish breath


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I feed Natural Instinct although it can be a bit of a hit or a miss and is a big waste if thrown out so I'm swithering about dry foods also. . I've read about 'Wafcol', salmon and potato flavour and also 'Acana' by the makers of Orijen.. Supposed to be a little easier on the digestive system 
Too many choices 
X


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> Millie is on IAMs and never seems that interested in the food so I am thinking (well I have been thinking for a couple of weeks now) of changing her food.... its such a dilemma choosing.
> 
> I think I will have a look at Barking Heads, Natural Instinct and Fish4dogs.... the fish4dogs is probably my fave at the mo as Millie wants to eat the cat food (fish flavoured) so I am thinking that might be a good option.
> 
> mmmmm decisions decisions x


Billy has been on Royal Canin since coming to us and has never been very excited or interested in it. We changed to Barking Heads a few weeks ago and he does seem to eat it a bit quicker and with more enthusiasm. I like that it has 3 different flavours so he has some variety too. 
H x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> Millie is on IAMs and never seems that interested in the food so I am thinking (well I have been thinking for a couple of weeks now) of changing her food.... its such a dilemma choosing.
> 
> I think I will have a look at Barking Heads, Natural Instinct and Fish4dogs.... the fish4dogs is probably my fave at the mo as Millie wants to eat the cat food (fish flavoured) so I am thinking that might be a good option.
> 
> mmmmm decisions decisions x


Hi

Check out Fishmongers, it's very similar to fish 4 dogs £29.99 for 10kg pack see this link. It is also slightly cheaper too.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/fishmongers-adult-white-fish-and-potato-by-pets-at-home-58388

K xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I feed Natural Instinct although it can be a bit of a hit or a miss and is a big waste if thrown out so I'm swithering about dry foods also. . I've read about 'Wafcol', salmon and potato flavour and also 'Acana' by the makers of Orijen.. Supposed to be a little easier on the digestive system
> Too many choices
> X


Mairi, Betty was on Wafcol for a while and the one side of her face went pink..there is a old thread about it with photo's ( if I knew how to share the link I would!!)..might need to be careful with a white dog although the manufacturer claimed they had never heard of it before.....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh might need to give that a wide berth then!! X


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you JoJo, I was swaying to Barking Heads.... is this the best website to buy it from? xxx


----------

